# 7 Bands Each in IELTS



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi all.. 

i am starting this post so everyone can share tips, experiences and may be materials as well to help others score 7 bands in each (R L W S) 

i will get my results on Friday and i am sure i wont score 7 each.  ... overall 7.. may be.. but 7 each.. nope  

i have already registered for the next exam an i was hoping if others can give some tips and share some material please? 

for me.. reading was difficult... i mean i was short of time.. 

apparently.. i thought i would do good with speaking.. but from past 6 years i only had keyboard and mouse in my hands which made this exam a bit difficult for me 

please share your IELTS experiences and how to score 7 in all tips here


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am going to get my result tomorrow.. 
Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

All the best.
We have people who have tried as much as 22 times as well. Motivational aint it.
I cleared it in 3rd attempt.
Got stuck with 6.5 in reading the first 2 times.

Prepare for the each module well and go for 9.
Each module has few tips which are on most websites.

All the best


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

mujeeb246 said:


> All the best.
> We have people who have tried as much as 22 times as well. Motivational aint it.
> I cleared it in 3rd attempt.
> Got stuck with 6.5 in reading the first 2 times.
> ...


Yeah... I did read that post.. The guy really has a lot a patience...  
I on the other hand have already made my mind that i wont try more than 2-3 times  

I have already registered for the next exam which is on 19.

I have Cambridge 8-9 to practice plus watched some videos on YouTube.. 

Can you suggest some books or websites or youtube channel that offer good tips and materials please?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

pankajswagh said:


> Yeah... I did read that post.. The guy really has a lot a patience...
> I on the other hand have already made my mind that i wont try more than 2-3 times
> 
> I have already registered for the next exam which is on 19.
> ...


what was your result?

I'd say practice a lot with these old IELTS papers - cambridge series. And do it like proper test within time and all.


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

superm said:


> what was your result?
> 
> I'd say practice a lot with these old IELTS papers - cambridge series. And do it like proper test within time and all.


I will get my result in few hours.. May be BY 1 pm IST


----------



## emerald89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys!

How is your result?


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Check IELTS RYAN - youtube videos and his website.
He gives awesome tips for all parts of the exam, you should definitely get 7 and above if you follow his tips - from my experience.


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

pjs said:


> Check IELTS RYAN - youtube videos and his website.
> He gives awesome tips for all parts of the exam, you should definitely get 7 and above if you follow his tips - from my experience.


Hi.. Got my score..
Its:
Listening	8.50
Reading	6.00
Speaking	6.50
Writing	6.50
OverAllBandScore	7.00

Disappointed but will start preparing again for the next exam that is on 19th July.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Take your time man. You need like 3-6 months of hard work to improve your score. You are not only improving your exam techniques , but your English skills as well. It took me 5 months to get extra 0.5 pt at speaking.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

getmeoutplz said:


> Take your time man. You need like 3-6 months of hard work to improve your score. You are not only improving your exam techniques , but your English skills as well. It took me 5 months to get extra 0.5 pt at speaking.


This depends on the individual. Some people can get extra 0.5 points by just being exam smart.


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hard luck.
As a quick advise 
Listening is good.
Buy reading exercise books and solve 1- 2 papers as a mandate daily as your exam is just in this month. You should get a jist as you have scored 6 and wont be too difficult to score 7.
Speaking 6.5- this cant be improved however have you kept you grammar correct and talk to the examiner with facial expressions and hand movements in sync with what you are saying.

Writing- as a quickie and first step write down some 15-20 catchy phrases or sentences or words to start an essay with and memorise it. Use these sentences.
Write few complex sentences in xam that is with justifiable commas within 1 sentence. Just atleast 2-3 tenses etc should take u there.

All the best


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Simple Tip: Thing worked for me in writing were use of proverbs and idioms. Use at least 1 of them or max 2 you can apply the same for speaking.

Writing: (where I have worked hard and I still lack a bit, but manage to get 7.0)

1)	Opening and Closing paragraph is very important, I recommend memorise few opening and closing statement. I started my writing task 2 “In the modern era of globalisation, mankind are facing devastating effect from media …..” and wrote one phrase can’t remember the context but similar to “One worlds … one people”
2)	After working with PC over decade I forgot how I can hold pen, yep that was a big shock to me! I wrote nearly 50+ Task 1 and 2 and few of them were as simple as copy and re-write the model answer to ensure I have enough grip, speed and flow. It is very important to finish before time and leave few moments for word check, count, review grammar etc.
Additionally, I have got those write up reviewed by someone else that I trust demonstrates better English than mine!
3)	Following two sites were boon for my reading/writing tasks namely, ielts-exam.net and IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free
4)	Use at least one idiom in speaking and writing, ironically most idioms are same in other regional languages which many non native English speakers are comfortable with, it’s a matter of getting right words in English and converting them!
5) Review is a must upon completion of writing tasks; I found at least 3 mistakes during exam and added few more logical words.

Reading:

Only Tip: First 2 sections are super simple; I took 2 questions at a time find the answer and move to next question. Because answers are in order or max jumbled by 1 question. That helped me to focus on 2 questions at a time, manage my time well, and completed my task almost at 11th hour.

On the whole my score was not great but enough what I wanted L:8.5; R:7.5; W:7.0; S:7.5


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

mujeeb246 said:


> Hard luck.
> As a quick advise
> Listening is good.
> Buy reading exercise books and solve 1- 2 papers as a mandate daily as your exam is just in this month. You should get a jist as you have scored 6 and wont be too difficult to score 7.
> ...


You are 100% right Boss!! 
Reading... i was short of time.. the last 8 questions were entirely guesses..
The girl next to me finished her Reading 15 mins early and that was a shock to me.. lol
I guess i can improve reading by Practice.
Speaking.. I knew i would score 6.5 and not 7. I was confident that i would score 7-8 but after the exam.. i knew i wouldnt get more than 6.5
I think its because:
1. I didnt speak for 2 mins in cue card topic
2. I was not loud enough (examiner asked me 4-5 times to speak up )
3. I messed up couple of counter question answers..

Writing.. I was hoping to get 7 or more.. but I guess an exam after 6 years was scary experience 
I must have made spelling mistakes, my handwriting is very poor and again, because of slow speed, i could not finish the Eassay properly.

Can you share some 
"15-20 catchy phrases or sentences or words to start an essay" please??
or may be a website?

ThanK you


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

I am unable to attach a picture from the app. Sorry. It says system crashes or something. 
Gimme ur email if ok and I will try to send few catchy phrases etc.
Rest assured you will get everything if you google correct


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

189 said:


> Simple Tip: Thing worked for me in writing were use of proverbs and idioms. Use at least 1 of them or max 2 you can apply the same for speaking.
> 
> Writing: (where I have worked hard and I still lack a bit, but manage to get 7.0)
> 
> ...


can you share some material of you have any??


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Also guys..
I know most will say doesnt matter  but still..
IDP or British Council? 
Please advise..


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> also guys..
> I know most will say doesnt matter :d but still..
> Idp or british council?
> Please advise..



idp


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Guys..
so I have again started preparing for IELTS..
many of you suggested i use Ryan IELTS youtube videos but for some reason, none of his youtube videos are playing 
Could anyone share a torrent file because i could find that either ..


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> can you share some material of you have any??


Following two sites were great for me,
1) IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home (it has more than 50 reading and writing tasks)
2) IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free (to improve coz it give sample answer for different band)

Additionally,
I downloaded "IE Writing General" app on my smart phone it has lot of lessons and some good input how to open / close your Para in writing.
Downloaded 2 IELTS books using torrent (Britishcouncil 7/8 .. i guess) and did all general sections. 

I also took those free sample tests available on Britishcouncil site, dont fancy them much. I recommend first two sites mention above are great.

One more tip on listening: During my initial practice, I found last section little difficult but eventually got a tip from online that “guess the answer while reading content, before tape starts” that yield me adequate results.

Honestly my complete focus was on writing because i knew i am almost there in all sections except writing. To reiterate using phrase/idiom, task completion (i.e. 2min in speaking, min 150 and 250 words in writing tasks) with general English flow helped me a lot.
I stress opening and closing most as the saying goes "first impression is the last impression" 

Good wishes to all!


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> Also guys..
> I know most will say doesnt matter  but still..
> IDP or British Council?
> Please advise..


What I have heard that attending IELTS in non-metro cities of India/Philippines/Malaysia has better results. 

There are no tangible evidences but one of my good pal from smaller city, who can converse using average English, got 8.5 that is much higher compared to others taken in Metro city.


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Guys..
I have my IELTS exam on 19th.
I have been practicing reading as i am weak/slow in Reading. (scored only 6)

My current score (without state sponsorship) stands at 50 and for me to be able to apply for 189, i would need to score 7 each, which at this stage (or in next 10 days) sounds a bit difficult to me.

I have one exam on 19th and have already registered for another one in September so i can practice.

Now I am thinking of canceling the one that is on 19th July and practice everything to improve.

The only reason I am worried about exam in Sept is that they (Australia) might not accept applications in Sept-Oct? correct me if i am wrong. I wish to apply for 189.

Thank You


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

superm said:


> what was your result?
> 
> I'd say practice a lot with these old IELTS papers - cambridge series. And do it like proper test within time and all.


Hi Superm..
I have my IELTS exam on 19th.
I have been practicing reading as i am weak/slow in Reading. (scored only 6 in reading)

My current score (without state sponsorship) stands at 50 and for me to be able to apply for 189, i would need to score 7 each, which at this stage (or in next 10 days) sounds a bit difficult to me.

I have one exam on 19th and have already registered for another one in September so i can practice.

Now I am thinking of canceling the one that is on 19th July and practice everything to improve.

The only reason I am worried about exam in Sept is that they (Australia) might not accept applications in Sept-Oct? correct me if i am wrong. I wish to apply for 189.

Thank You


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

189 said:


> What I have heard that attending IELTS in non-metro cities of India/Philippines/Malaysia has better results.
> 
> There are no tangible evidences but one of my good pal from smaller city, who can converse using average English, got 8.5 that is much higher compared to others taken in Metro city.


Yes you may be correct


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

If you have registered for both then I would say go ahead and appear for both, there is no harm. Cancelling will give you few hundred dollars back that is insignificant compared to bigger benefit you are striving for ahead.
Furthermore, attending actual exam give tangible experience/helps in improvement including exam phobia or nervousness some of us might feel!!



pankajswagh said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Now I am thinking of canceling the one that is on 19th July and practice everything to improve.
> 
> ...



Ahh!! It will not happen for this year at least if you get 10 and going for 189, still check your visa subclass it may go under prorated due to high demand similar to last year but it will not be stopped.


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Guys...
Speaking Test tomorrow (16th July)
Any last words for me??


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

pankajswagh said:


> Guys...
> Speaking Test tomorrow (16th July)
> Any last words for me??


Be yourself  Good luck.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> Guys...
> Speaking Test tomorrow (16th July)
> Any last words for me??


Hi pankajswagh,

I am new here, but from my experience I can tell you that you need to sound positive and authoritative in whatever topic you are talking about. Remember, they are only to judge your english, not your knowledge of the subject. So speak confidently, make an eye contact with interviewer, treat it like a discussion than interview and stay calm and composed.

All the best, mate!:thumb:


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, just to share my experience, I manage to get a min of band 7 (overall band 8) for my first attempt. I was so afraid of the test that I signed up for a 2 days IELTS workshop to prepare for the test. I also did most of the practice test on the Cambridge Ielts exercise book. I realised that I have never been so stressed up for English test before!!

Good luck!


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Voodoogirl said:


> Hi, just to share my experience, I manage to get a min of band 7 (overall band 8) for my first attempt. I was so afraid of the test that I signed up for a 2 days IELTS workshop to prepare for the test. I also did most of the practice test on the Cambridge Ielts exercise book. I realised that I have never been so stressed up for English test before!!
> 
> Good luck!


I couldnt score 7 in all in my first attempt in June.
I gave my speaking test couple of days ago which was not that bad and have remaining tests tomorrow.. 
I dont know why but i get really nervous in exam...
I am going to appear for the third time in September


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> I couldnt score 7 in all in my first attempt in June.
> I gave my speaking test couple of days ago which was not that bad and have remaining tests tomorrow..
> I dont know why but i get really nervous in exam...
> I am going to appear for the third time in September


Don’t say that. The exam is not over and you still have abit more time to do some last min prep. All the best and don’t stress yourself! :cheer2:


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Voodoogirl said:


> Don’t say that. The exam is not over and you still have abit more time to do some last min prep. All the best and don’t stress yourself! :cheer2:


Congratulations to you and Thank You!!


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

*IELTS coaching in Delhi NCR*

Hello friends
Any idea about best coaching centre's for IELTS in Delhi NCR area ?
If anyone has taken coaching please share your experiences.
Regards


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

gurumurthal said:


> Hello friends
> Any idea about best coaching centre's for IELTS in Delhi NCR area ?
> If anyone has taken coaching please share your experiences.
> Regards


Join official british council for ielts


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Got my result!

Listening	7.50
Reading	7.00
Speaking	7.00
Writing	5.50
OverAllBandScore	7.00


Messed up writing this time :'( 
I believe because of Poor Handwriting(used Pencil), spent to much time on Letter which means less time for Essay, and very less words.

3rd and Last attempt on 6 September..

Please do let me know if you have any more tips for me.

Thank You All


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have test on 16th Aug, Could some one please suggest the ways to increase speaking module. Last two attempts I scored 6.5 and 6  . Atleast this time i want to score 7.


----------



## karunya (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a Masters degree holder in Psychology, interested in immigrating to Australia. 

Can anyone suggest whether I should go for IELTS General test or Academic test. 

Awaiting to hear to your valuable suggestions.

Krishna priya


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Any good training institutions in Bangalore for IELTS preparation. Your response will be helpful.


----------



## sushagg (Aug 4, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> I have test on 16th Aug, Could some one please suggest the ways to increase speaking module. Last two attempts I scored 6.5 and 6  . Atleast this time i want to score 7.


Few points which, I followed, might help you:

1. Don't start straight with the topic. Give a one or two line general description about the topic and then be specific. However, keep in mind that you should restrict more to the topic rather than going haywire. 
2. Practice a lot with other people, who can guide you. If you don't have anybody else to help you, take a voice recorder and stop watch and then practice. After every answer, hear your recording and keep doing the same until you feel it to be satisfactory.
3. Minimise pauses and grammatical errors. Improve your vocab.
4. Listen to sample speaking tests by Cambridge and then judge your recordings against them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

My score 
Listening 9
Reading 7
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7.5

Do u suggest me to re evaluate Writing ?


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Take your time man. You need like 3-6 months of hard work to improve your score. You are not only improving your exam techniques , but your English skills as well. It took me 5 months to get extra 0.5 pt at speaking.


My score 
Listening 9
Reading 7
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7.5

Do u suggest me to re evaluate Writing or re take the test?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Rahul,

Is this your first attempt?

If yes, I would suggest to sit for the exams again rather than re-evaluation because of the waiting period.

The waiting period is quite lengthy and in the meantime you can clear the exams with proper preparation towards the exam's passing criteria.

You have got pretty good scores, so wouldn't be an issue of bumping-up that 0.5 in writing. Never say Never 

Just my 2 cents...



steelrahul said:


> My score
> Listening 9
> Reading 7
> Writing 6.5
> ...


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Is this your first attempt?
> 
> ...



Thanks mate .
I have no hope that I would get 7 in Writing . The topic was very easy . 
The IELTS Network • View topic - Hyderabad - July 19 - Speaking & Writing topics
The writing topics are in the above link .
I did the best I could and ended up at 7 . Next time I am apprenhesive that I could get a tough one and cant do better


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

*There alway has to be one dissappointing section!!!!*

Guys!!!
The exam was alright..
Reading, Speaking, and Writing was good.
Its a shame that i messed up Listening this time 
Not sure if i'll score 7 in listening. Its funny because I scored 8.5 the first time in listening and 7.5 the second time.. 

My result is tomorrow. By this time tomorrow, i'll be either very happy or very disappointed.

Fingers Crossed!!!
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to find out on how do you guys improve your writing skill.
Is there any topic within this forum, where we can use to review each other writing?

Thanks


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> Guys!!!
> The exam was alright..
> Reading, Speaking, and Writing was good.
> Its a shame that i messed up Listening this time
> ...


Same here.. counting the number of hours for the results :fingerscrossed:


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Disappointed!*

Listening: 7.5
Reading: 7
Speaking: 7
Writing: 6.50
Over All: 7


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 7
> Speaking: 7
> Writing: 6.50
> Over All: 7


Hi,
When and where did u take the test?


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sharonne said:


> Hi,
> When and where did u take the test?


In Ahmedabad, India
You think i should apply for reevaluation??
Because I was very confident about writing.. :'(
but i know where i must have made the mistakes.. SPELLINGS!!


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> In Ahmedabad, India
> You think i should apply for reevaluation??
> Because I was very confident about writing.. :'(
> but i know where i must have made the mistakes.. SPELLINGS!!


Yes, I would definitely suggest that you go for revaluation. There are lot of success stories in this forum where points have gone up by 0.5 in speaking and writing. Since u are confident enough, it s a good option, instead of preparing for whole test again. Do check with other senior expats too !! All the best


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys,
I got a mail from IDP that my IELTS results will get delayed by 2 weeks and that I will receive it on 3rd October. Has anybody faced this. I took my IELTS on 6th Sept from IDP (Navi Mumbai).

What to do? I guess I dont have any options.




Zubin


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Guys..
my 8 weeks timeline ends on 24th Nov..
just few days to go!
really nervous as I read in most cases, the result is not changed! 
I just need 0.5 in Writing. I was so confident about writing..
Fingers Crossed!!!!


----------

